# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Φυσικά ξύλινα κλαδάκια!!!

## Dimos_Greek

Καλημερα σας,σκεφητκα να βαλω στο κλουβι με τα bugdie μου κλαδακια (συο ιδανικο μεγεθος)!!!Τα επληνα με σαπουνι και τα εχω στον ηλιο ωστε να στεγνοσουν.Χρειαζετε να κανω κατι αλλο; ::

----------


## xXx

Φίλε μου εδώ είναι για τα καναρίνια η ενότητα μεταφέρω το θέμα σου στους παπαγάλους

----------


## Efthimis98

Δήμο, αυτό που έμεινε να κάνεις είναι να τα πετάξεις και να κόψεις άλλα!! Το σαπούνι που έχει απορροφηθεί από τους πόρους του ξύλου είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο για τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους!!
Αυτή είναι η σωστή διαδικασία:

*Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία*



*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα ! Ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά 

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

----------


## panagiotis k

Δήμο, πολύ καλά θα κανεις. Τα φυσικά κλαδιά δίνουν άλλη αισθητική στο κλουβί και είναι και πιο καλά για τους παπαγάλους......
Θέλουν όμως πολύ καλό βράσιμο με νερό και ξύδι. Και μετά τα βγαζεις στον ήλιο να στεγνώσουν !!!!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα κανω αυτο που ειπε ο Ευθημης!!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Επισης το ξεφλουδασα κι ολας αλλα αφου ειναι για πεταμα θα το πεταξω.Χρησιμοποιο ξυλο ελας!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλό το ξύλο ελιάς!! Δεν θέλω να γίνω κακός, αλλά σου λέω ότι δεν κάνουν για λόγους ασφαλείας. Ίσως να μην έχει τίποτα, αλλά αν έχει... θα το διακινδυνέψεις;;;  :winky:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις, δεν κανουν για λογους ασφαλιας το σαπουνι στο ξυλο,αυτο εννοεις;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις, δεν κανουν για λογους ασφαλιας το σαπουνι στο ξυλο,αυτο εννοεις;


Ακριβώς.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Ενταξει,ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## ringneck

δήμο εγώ θα σ πρότεινα να βρείς "νεαρά"(αν μπορούμε να τα πούμε έτσι. για να έχουν μαλακή ομοιόμορφη πρασινωπή φλούδα )
ξυλα και να μην τα ξεφλουδίσεις!!!
άσε το ξεφλούδισμα να το κάνουν τα παπαγλακια σου
θα είναι 1 πολύ ωραίο παιχνίδι και επίσης θα φάνε ίσος και από τη φλούδα..απλά πλύντα πολύ καλά με ξιδόνερο

άσε και κάνα φιλαράκι πάνω ίσος το τιμήσουν

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Καλημερα σε oλο το forum!Ειπα να κοψω κλαδακια απο ελια αλλα να μην τα ξεφλουδισω για να εχει ασχολια το παπαγαλακι μου να το ξεφλουδισει αυτος!Μονο ηθελα να μου πειτε τη προετοιμασια που πρεπει να κανω!!!Και λιγο γρηγορα γιατι εχω ετοιμω το βραστο το νερο!!! :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες τα δύο αυτά άρθρα:

*Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία**Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## Dimos_Greek

H προετοιμασια ειναι ιδια και στα ξυλα με φλοιομα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, τα ξύλα με φλοιό θέλουν την ίδια επεξεργασία. Βέβαια με προσοχή και επιμονή μη τυχόν υπάρχει τίποτα κάτω από τον φλοιό.

----------

